# Got my first Stingray today!



## indiana dave (Nov 27, 2014)

1975 5-speed.
Rusty wheels, chrome, and repainted frame, but I'm going to try to save it.
The original blue is peeking thru in a couple spots.





Also got a set of coaster brake wheels, and extra handlebar and gooseneck, and tall sissybar with it.

This will be my 2nd musclebike behind the 24" 5-speed Sears Spyder I've been working on.

Hopefully I'll have them both done by spring.


----------



## greenephantom (Nov 27, 2014)

Nice score. You might well get lucky and be able to save the chrome pieces. The 5 speeds are fun bikes for sure.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## indiana dave (Nov 28, 2014)

I think everything but the wheels will clean up. I've never saved a set this rusty, though.
Gonna give it a try though.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Nov 28, 2014)

Nice. I would re chrome everything and fully restore the bike to its former glory


----------



## vastingray (Nov 28, 2014)

indiana dave said:


> I think everything but the wheels will clean up. I've never saved a set this rusty, though.
> Gonna give it a try though.



Try evaporust. And a brash brush you will be amazed at how the chrome will come back


----------



## indiana dave (Nov 28, 2014)

I have brought back a lot of really bad chrome. I've got the wheels soaking in coke now, and am going to hit them with the wire brush in the morning.


----------



## indiana dave (Feb 28, 2015)

Well, It's been a few months, and I've tried a lot of tricks on the wheels. They are too bad. Anyone have a set of decent rider quality wheels for this bike?
In the mean time, I've torn the worn cover off the seat, and am going to re-do it inside where it's warm. LOL Garage is too cold.


----------



## vincev (Feb 28, 2015)

Schwinns clean up really easy.Good luck.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Feb 28, 2015)

sent a pm on the wheels you need


----------



## indiana dave (Feb 28, 2015)

Yea... Most that I've had have cleaned up well, but this one seems to have sat in a flooded basement for 10 years... I tore the seat apart, and even the seat pan was a crusty rusty mess.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 1, 2015)

sfhschwinn said:


> Nice. I would re chrome everything and fully restore the bike to its former glory




The chrome bill on this bike would be over three times what the bike is worth fully restored. I'd just try to either clean or find suitable replacement parts. V/r Shawn


----------



## Intense One (May 7, 2015)

Nice find Dave.  Been looking for a Schwinn Stingray locally but may have to sell my house to buy one.  Wife says to sell my balloon tire bikes....just think....I can put more muscle bikes in the same space that my big tire bikes take up!  Sting Ray look in' for a Stingray.    Ray


----------



## indiana dave (May 7, 2015)

I've actually passed this bike on to someone else... It was more of a project that I wanted to take on.
I did pick up my 2nd Stingray recently, though... It's a blue 5-speed  Ramshorn Fastback. It's missing the Ramshorn bars, but otherwise seems complete and original.
It is cleaning up much more nicely... Will get pics soon.


----------

